
Namecheap.com emergency maintenance - medmunds
http://status.namecheap.com/archives/27188
======
davb
I've been planning to diversify my domain registrars recently, and have seen
plenty of discussions on HN comparing the alternatives. While I'm looking at
possibly splitting registrations across other registrars, I'm more interested
in alternative NS providers.

Namecheap's API isn't exactly welcoming (contact support to enable, XML-only
with no official libraries). Additionally, their web interface is terribly
slow (accessing from UK).

Does anyone _not_ use their registrar's DNS services for small deployments?

Especially looking at how other people manage lots of small project sites,
none of which are big enough to necessitate a dedicated NS and the associated
management overhead.

~~~
medmunds
I used AWS Route53 at a previous employer where the domains were stuck at a
different registrar, and thought it worked well.

FWIW, though, we've been using Namecheap on side projects for years, and had
generally positive experiences. (In particular, their chat support has always
been responsive and empowered to help without bouncing you around the
organization -- which I wouldn't necessarily expect from a company with
"cheap" in its name.) Assuming they're transparent about this issue, I won't
be rushing to leave them.

------
leejoramo
Look like they have now been offline for over 13 hours.

